# EMT-B jobs in Western Washington



## heatherabel3 (May 24, 2012)

Hey guys. I am new here and had a few questions. I will be starting EMT-B school in June and am wondering what the prospects are gonna be like? I know they say finding work as a medic is a pain and from what I'm seeing getting into medic school is no picnic so I'm not looking quite that far ahead, though that is my long term goal. I am willing to travel up to 100 or so miles from Tacoma to work, maybe further just depending on hours. Anyway, any info would be appreciated. TIA


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 24, 2012)

There are several threads about this. 

The big BLS players are AMR, Rural/Metro, TriMed and Olympic. Apply at all of them.


----------



## heatherabel3 (May 25, 2012)

Awesome, thanks. I assume you have to wait until you are actually out of school and have passed your exam to apply. 
It wasn't like that where I'm from in TX. You could apply and get hired on probationary status until you passed your test and if you failed they just showed you the door.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 25, 2012)

The problem is this, at the end of every EMT class there's about 200 EMTs looking for jobs. There's usually about five or six jobs. Also in Washington, it takes a very long time to get your certification. You can't get certified until you get a job. My advice is to go apply everywhere. Make friends with whoever you can. I would wait until you're about a month out from graduating from EMT class, then start hitting everyone up.  You may also want to apply for a job driving a wheelchair van for one of the companies, this gets your foot in the door and it's easier to move from wheelchair driver to EMT.

The EMT situation in Western Washington isn't quite as bad as California, but it's close. A lot of EMTs, not a lot of jobs. It's oversaturation.


----------



## heatherabel3 (May 25, 2012)

Yeah, I kinda figured. My hope is that since I am getting done in August and medic school starts in September there will be a decent amount of basics heading to medic school and that will open up some slots. At least the way I understand it, they have to be put on special duty and aren't actually allowed to work?


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 25, 2012)

That's not really how it works. Good luck in EMT class and on finding a job... let us know how works out for you.


----------



## mrg86 (May 26, 2012)

I used to work for Northwest Ambulance in Marysville, not a bad place to start out and get comfortable with patient care. They do mostly interfacillity BLS and they have a CCT nurse rig as well. The ambulances and equipment were not too bad, the pay is average for the area. It would be an OK stepping stone until you found something better.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 26, 2012)

As Wes Koa says, "you gotta be motivated to be a complete EMT".


----------



## mrg86 (May 26, 2012)

Bro, you gotta be motivated!!! HAHAHA!


----------



## waaaemt (Jun 1, 2012)

where are you taking your class? 
i would pretty much give up on king county job wise. 
also, surrounding counties offer endorsements to your EMT cert such as IV tech or airway tech. and try looking for volunteer FF or residency programs.


----------



## waaaemt (Jun 1, 2012)

mrg86 said:


> I used to work for Northwest Ambulance in Marysville, not a bad place to start out and get comfortable with patient care. They do mostly interfacillity BLS and they have a CCT nurse rig as well. The ambulances and equipment were not too bad, the pay is average for the area. It would be an OK stepping stone until you found something better.



can you tell us more about NW ambulance? i applied there and got an email with the reqs and stuff. it said minimum of 1 year experience? did you have any? what did you make per hour? do they respond priority to 911s ever? what kind of BLS rigs do they have?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 1, 2012)

Northwest does interfacility transports with a nurse for CCT calls and EMTs for BLS. They are not a 911 service. You do need experience. 

I'd make sure you apply at Oly in both Lacy and Bremerton. TriMed in Kent, R/M in Mountlake Terrace and AMR in Tuk. It's all about being in the right place at the right time.


----------



## heatherabel3 (Jun 1, 2012)

oogemsquagger said:


> where are you taking your class?
> i would pretty much give up on king county job wise.
> also, surrounding counties offer endorsements to your EMT cert such as IV tech or airway tech. and try looking for volunteer FF or residency programs.



I'm going through TCC and willing to travel an hour or so in any direction for a job. Tacoma or Lakewood would obviously be choice but I totally understand that starting out I cant be picky.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 1, 2012)

They'll tell you the job prospects are good, but as I've said several times in the past on this forum, it's VERY difficult to get an EMS "job" in western Washington. There are volunteer opportunities, but you'll have very little patient contact. Nowhere near enough to qualify for TCC's medic program. Many people take the EMT course only to qualify for the Seattle FD hiring requirements, and most never affiliate and obtain a WA EMT card. It may take you a year to get an EMT job, or you may get hired the first day. 

Right now, you need to get focused on your class and make sure you do the best you can. The job search can wait until you get that course completion certificate. Because really, til then, it's all academic, isn't it?


----------



## heatherabel3 (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh absolutely. I just like to get ahead of myself. lol
Really though, I was more curious if I should go ahead and prepare myself to take a tech job in an ER somewhere. I mean, there have to be jobs somewhere or no one would get into medic school but I'm not really all that worried about it right now. I got my book in the mail today and after reading chapter 1 tonight that is no where all of my attention is.


----------



## waaaemt (Jun 2, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Northwest does interfacility transports with a nurse for CCT calls and EMTs for BLS. They are not a 911 service. You do need experience.
> 
> I'd make sure you apply at Oly in both Lacy and Bremerton. TriMed in Kent, R/M in Mountlake Terrace and AMR in Tuk. It's all about being in the right place at the right time.



ohh interesting.

Olympic in lacey also requires experience since they are primary responders in that area and run priority to all calls. but Oly bremerton is secondary and you never run priority except on full codes or if someone tell you to. theres also Oly in sequim if you are willing to move up there..

but yes definitely gotta be in the right place at the right time.


----------



## waaaemt (Jun 2, 2012)

heatherabel3 said:


> Oh absolutely. I just like to get ahead of myself. lol
> Really though, I was more curious if I should go ahead and prepare myself to take a tech job in an ER somewhere. I mean, there have to be jobs somewhere or no one would get into medic school but I'm not really all that worried about it right now. I got my book in the mail today and after reading chapter 1 tonight that is no where all of my attention is.



it sucks cause most er tech jobs prefer if not require at least some experience. but there are some that will make an exception! plus you make around $15/hr starting when you would make, in my own experience, $9.35/hr starting on an ambulance crew.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't know of any ER tech jobs in western Washington that will hire an EMT with no experience. 

Also, Oly will occasionally hire a new EMT fresh out of school, but it's rare. You'd be more likely to be hired by TriMed in Kent. They are very busy, have lots of turnover, and if you get on a 24 hour shift, you can count on making lousy money, but you'll get great experience.


----------



## yowzer (Jun 2, 2012)

The last time I looked into ER tech jobs, most of the Seattle area hospitals were more interested in applicants being a CNA then an EMT. Overlake, over in Bellevue, is hiring for one right now and having an EMT cert isn't even mentioned in the ad.


----------



## waaaemt (Jun 3, 2012)

the er tech jobs i've seen that will hire without experience have been in tacoma, renton, and outlying areas. definitely wont find any in seattle/bellevue


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 3, 2012)

Neither Tacoma (St Joes or TG) nor Valley in Renton will hire an EMT as a tech with no experience.


----------



## waaaemt (Jun 3, 2012)

ive seen positions at renton for like a clinical support tech or something and er tech jobs at tacoma general


----------



## heatherabel3 (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm not looking to work in Seattle. Anywhere in Pierce/Thurston counties is my optimal working area. I will go further than that but am hoping to avoid Seattle.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 3, 2012)

oogemsquagger said:


> ive seen positions at renton for like a clinical support tech or something and er tech jobs at tacoma general



If you can land a tech job at Valley or TG without at least a year of experience and great references... Go for it. 

FYI, most of the techs at TG are medics.


----------



## O2andDogs (Jun 16, 2012)

*TCC Grad*

Just got my certificate from the TCC program and headed to NREMT. You have good instructors. It is a challenging course, but a lot of fun. Good luck!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 19, 2012)

Congrats and good luck! Let's us know where you wind up working and how long it took to get that job and your Washington certification. It was taking upwards of 6 weeks to get the state card after affiliation ... I'm curious if that's changed.


----------



## O2andDogs (Jun 19, 2012)

Will do, thank you!


----------

